

Reliability Data Set for 41,000 Hard Drives Now Open Source - WestCoastJustin
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-data-feb2015/

======
sukilot
Open source? Can I edit it and publish my changes?

~~~
mjgoins
They explicitly forbid "selling" the data, so it's not open source in any
usual sense of the phrase.

~~~
mrsteveman1
There's no "source" to be run/executed in the usual sense either, it's just
information.

That being the case, wouldn't it be more appropriate to use one of the
Creative Commons licenses? The non-commercial variants would accomplish the
"don't sell it" part, but may be even more restrictive than they wanted.

